# Paddle Holsters For Glock 26



## Henryluc (Aug 25, 2021)

I am looking for a paddle holster for my Glock 26. Is Paddle holsters are good for Glock 26 or there is another option we can choose.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to PS!

I always liked the Serpa Blackhawk for all my Pistols.
They can come as paddle holsters and in other versions:
The release tab has been critized by some but I love how strong and quick they are while also being affordable.





Buy Serpa And More | Blackhawk | Blackhawk


At Blackhawk, we carry Serpa and more for all of your tactical needs. Shop at Blackhawk today!




blackhawk.com


----------

